# Anyone know when the New HK45 & HK45C is comming out?



## tacticalguy (May 16, 2007)

Anyone know when they'll be available to purchase and around how much? I'm thinking about getting one more gun this yea...:smt033


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I just made like the exact same topic yesterday... I actually thought this was my topic.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8322

As of the latest estimate, the HK45 is July and HK45C is like Oct or something.


----------

